# Game 14: Tonight we Dine in Hell! LAL (2-11) @ GS (15-0)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Tonight the Warriors can make NBA history with the best start ever if they beat our beloved Lakers. We give out career highs like drug dealers give out free drugs like DARE said they would so I suppose being beat for the best starting record ever only makes sense.

Lakers are a 17 point underdog and pays 22.5-1 on the moneyline.

I might have to self-medicate to watch this trainwreck :baseldance:

Go Lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The streak ends tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> The streak ends tonight.


You must be talking about your underwear cause the Lakers are gonna have their asses handed to them tonight


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey we beat them last year! Down with we warriors! Most overrated team in the history.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> The streak ends tonight.


We last played them in our final preseason game and lost 136-97. Not very reassuring that their streak will end tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> We last played them in our final preseason game and lost 136-97. Not very reassuring that their streak will end tonight.


Wait a minute ... we didn't have Kobe ... so tonight should be a totally different story. :sarcasm:


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't bet on it, but anything can happen.

I hope DLo goes at Steph a little bit. He's looked much more confident this past week. Randle and Green has some fun battles in the pre-season, maybe Julius can get some of that confidence back.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm terrified of this game.

I just wish we keep it under 30 points...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We are going to be down 30 after the first quarter.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you for giving we warriors 3 Lakers talents:

IHC: Walton
team consultant: West
players consultant: Nash

Don't worry. Warriors are resting the starters.

You Lakers put Walton on development league. Why didn't you put West and Nash in development league also?


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

We can do it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Thank you for giving we warriors 3 Lakers talents:
> 
> IHC: Walton
> team consultant: West
> ...


Is this MOFO BS trash talking us?!?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I believe so


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Game hasnt started and we are already down 15 points


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Game hasnt started and we are already down 15 points


Hopefully, we can get the lead down to single digits before tip-off.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We should guard that Curry guy...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Is this MOFO BS trash talking us?!?


also he's forgetting Mychal's kid who should be a legacy case


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

For God's sake ... BS took out DLo already because he turned the ball over??? He was 2-2 shooting.


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

We have no chance to beat this team when they are hot !!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Brandon Bass at center = 3 immediate layups for Warriors.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The game is over already. BS has his head up his a*s.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Down 30-11 after one. :thumbdown:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> We are going to be down 30 after the first quarter.


Ha! Only down 19....shows how much you know


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Only down 16 at the half....WE BEAT THE WORLD CHAMPIONS FOR A QUARTER!!!!!!!!!!! SO LIKE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS RIGHT????


....and Kobe is 1-9


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

We are only down by 16 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The sad part is I think we played well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Even the fans are draining halfcourt shots and talking trash to the lakers
http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...ains-prize-shot-celebrates-by-taunting-lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

55 points at the end of the 3rd...sheesh

Kobe currently tied with his worst shooting game ever....1-14

I appreciate everything he has done....but he should hold a press conference 5 seconds after the game and announce his retirement


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

DaRizzle said:


> 55 points at the end of the 3rd...sheesh
> 
> Kobe currently tied with his worst shooting game ever....1-14
> 
> I appreciate everything he is done....but he should hold a press conference 5 seconds after the game and announce his retirement



I agree with you 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Down 38......so its not 40...so we got that going for us...which is nice


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just don't lose by 50...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

my mancrush is growing on LNJ....yeah...he's got initials status already


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Great pass/assist LNJ


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R. Kelly sighting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We won the 2nd quarter 27-24. Warriors suck.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> We won the 2nd quarter 27-24. Warriors suck.


We smoked those bitch-asses. CAN'T HANDLE US SON!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That was pathetic Nick


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You know, maybe Jim Buss can make good on his promise to his sister a bit early.

Would be nice.

Talk about the dismantling of a team, Jesus H. Christ. Good work, Jim.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sigh. I really thought we would be better than last season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's with Kobe? I mean it's not like he's getting bad looks at all. Is it timing? Is it his legs? It cant possibly be his confidence?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's like his legs are jello. The shots are coming up short or he over compensates by strong arming the shot. It's just bad.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Legs and 6 months off (which leads to even worse legs). 

And if this is Kobe with shaky confidence, I'd hate to see how many FGA's go up when he's feeling it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.tankathon.com/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Legs and 6 months off (which leads to even worse legs).
> 
> And if this is Kobe with shaky confidence, I'd hate to see how many FGA's go up when he's feeling it.


He's missing open jumpers even. That is even harder to watch then the days of him missing 20 footers over two defenders. One is frustrating, the other is sad.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's missing open jumpers even. That is even harder to watch then the days of him missing 20 footers over two defenders. One is frustrating, the other is sad.


He seemed to have a decent shooting rhythm in the New York games. Still not good games, but the timing, footwork, release, weren't that bad. I said at the time he showed signs of life. But, it's been back to business as usual since. 

Another thing I noticed, more so early on, is how easily he's knocked off balance going to the rim. He makes a cross over or a spin and has absolutely no footing to get off a decent look. It's painful, really. Frustrates the hell out of me to see him chucking up shots, but I feel so bad. He put everything into rehab these past three years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The undercover tank is on. 


And his name is Kobe Bryant...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This pretty much sums up my feelings after the "game":

_Every member of the Lakers organization should be embarrassed and humiliated at the team’s lackluster effort in a highly publicized, nationally televised game where the Warriors were going for a record 16-straight victories to start the season. It was not that the Lakers lost, it was the way they lost as they showed up with no energy and played the game with no fight, no passion, and no heart. How this was even possible is beyond explanation.

This was one of the most embarrassing defeats in Lakers’ history, given the lack of fight displayed by virtually everyone on the court, and the coaching staff’s utter inability to make any adjustments to even slow the bleeding. The team was not ready to play, which is inexplicable given the national television audience.

Everyone in the entire organization needs to look at himself in the mirror today. As laughable as the team was for much of last season and the season before, they are even worse now. They are going in the wrong direction, if that is even possible.

Very few people expected the Lakers to seriously compete for a playoff spot this season, but no one could have predicted the utter debacle which this team has become. It might be time for Jim Buss, Mitch Kupchak, and Byron Scott to start looking for a new line of work, because last night’s humbling defeat has to be the beginning of the end for all three. In fact, they should be so embarrassed today they should resign._

http://lakeshowlife.com/2015/11/25/lakers-hit-rock-bottom-crushing-defeat/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Everyone in the entire organization needs to look at himself in the mirror today. As laughable as the team was for much of last season and the season before, they are even worse now. They are going in the wrong direction, if that is even possible.
> 
> Very few people expected the Lakers to seriously compete for a playoff spot this season, but no one could have predicted the utter debacle which this team has become.
> http://lakeshowlife.com/2015/11/25/lakers-hit-rock-bottom-crushing-defeat/




Yup.
This was supposed to be Year One of the Lakers' Ressurgence. Russell, Clarkson and Randle, the "future of the franchise", playing together.
Things turned out (so far, at least) much, much worse than every Lakers fan expected.


----------

